# Do Aquariums Need Plants?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

im having quite a hassle with my plants in my pygo tank and was wondering if it matters if i dont put in any plants when i upgrade to a 75 gallon tank? what im asking is more or less if there are any negative effects of aquariums without plants? thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You definitely don't NEED plants, they do help with water quality, so tanks are usually healthier with plants, but as long as you keep up with maintenance on a non-planted tank, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^ x2


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

No. Plants can help to remove nitrates but nitrates can also be removed by waterchanges.


----------

